# Research Clen



## msumuscle (May 22, 2011)

Looking to buy a clen/t3 combo and some arimadex.  Post all of your experiences with these products and with which Research Company you used.  Only good source I had got into a little bit a trouble so now I'm just going to try my luck with Research Chems.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  I've looked into ChemOne, ResearchStop, Extreme Peptides, ChemProducts and Genx.  Have been leaning towards Extreme Peptides because of the very low prices but i'm still wondering why their prices are SOOOO much lower than any other company? Money is not an issue.  Willing to spend as much as needed if it ensures a great product.  HELP ME OUT YA'LL!


----------

